# elektronischer Personalausweis: Bislang kaum Nutzen aus Onlinefunktionen



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu elektronischer Personalausweis: Bislang kaum Nutzen aus Onlinefunktionen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: elektronischer Personalausweis: Bislang kaum Nutzen aus Onlinefunktionen


----------



## Jarafi (6. Februar 2011)

Nicht alles was neu ist, ist auch gut, bei dem Teil kann noch einiges nachgebessert werden .


----------



## Ypsmann (6. Februar 2011)

Ich finde den neuen Perso auch einfach nur unnötig.
Meiner Meinung nach muss nicht alles digitalisiert werden!


----------



## BlackVelvet (6. Februar 2011)

Ypsmann schrieb:


> Ich finde den neuen Perso auch einfach nur unnötig.
> Meiner Meinung nach muss nicht alles digitalisiert werden!



Naja ein klares JEIN dazu! Für Leute wie mich, die oft Behördengänge zu erledigen haben und (NUR) wegen der Legitimation immer persönlich vorsprechen müssen, wäre so etwas eine unglaubliche Zeitersparnis. Aber das zur Zeit (noch nicht wirklich) existierende System ist alles andere als ausgereift, da müsste noch einges verbessert werden. Aber zumindest der Ansatz ist gut.


----------



## Bierverkoster (6. Februar 2011)

elektronischer Personalausweis........der gläserne Bürger lässt grüßen


----------



## Black_Beetle (6. Februar 2011)

Diese Theoretiker in der politik wissen eben wie man das Geld am besten zum Fenster raus haut. oh mann


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Februar 2011)

> elektronischer Personalausweis........der gläserne Bürger lässt grüßen



Auch meine Meinung!!!


----------



## Zsinj (6. Februar 2011)

Wäre schön wenn die neuen Funktionen endlich mal in fahrt kommen würde. 
Gerade die Altersverifikation wäre doch sehr nützlich. Dann würden endlich die ganzen "bist du wirklich schon 18?" Fragen endlich einfach zu beantworten sein. Bspw könnten bei Bestellung von ü18 Artikeln die zusätzlichen Versandkosten bei Amazon entfallen. 

Ansonsten ist der neue Personalausweis auch mit einem PR Desaster gestartet. Anfängliche Sicherheitslücken, beim der Ausgabe hoffnungslos überforderte Behörden (was allerdings *nicht *deren Schuld war) und natürlich weiter bestehende Sicherheitsbedenken. So hat das Ding eher den Charme von Aktionismus, als von durchdachtem vorhaben. 

Da braucht es keinen mehr wundern warum sich das Ding so langsam durchsetzt. Jedoch hoffe ich das es dann doch endlich mal richtige Einsatzmöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Mosed (6. Februar 2011)

Bierverkoster schrieb:


> elektronischer Personalausweis........der gläserne Bürger lässt grüßen



was ist daran Gläserner als beim alten?
Meinst du die loggen und verfolgen, wo du den Perso im Internet einsetzt?

Außerdem ist das sowieso lächerlich. Facebook, Twitter und co lassen grüßen...


Mal sehen, wann ich den Neuen hole. Derzeit benötige ich den nicht.


----------



## Zsinj (6. Februar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> was ist daran Gläserner als beim alten?
> Meinst du die loggen und verfolgen, wo du den Perso im Internet einsetzt?
> 
> Außerdem ist das sowieso lächerlich. Facebook, Twitter und co lassen grüßen...


dito
Zu dem "Gläsern" via Twitter und co war in einer der letzten c'ts ein sehr guter Artikel. Dort sollte testweise alles über einen Mann und seine Familie herausgefunden werden, was es im Web gab. Am Ende war der Mann so überrascht von den Ergebnissen, dass der Artikel nicht gedruckt werden durfte und so ein Artikel über den Artikel entstand. 
Da braucht es sicher keinen elektronischen Personalausweis mehr um sich Datentechnisch auszuziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> was ist daran Gläserner als beim alten?
> Meinst du die loggen und verfolgen, wo du den Perso im Internet einsetzt?



Im Internet ist der Unterschied gering, aber im RL...
Wenn sich das Ding erstmal durchgesetzt hat und Lesegeräte verbreitet sind, dann ist durchaus anzunehmen, dass sie Routinemäßig genutzt werden. D.h. wo heute nur jemand deinen Perso gesehen (und wieder vergessen) hat, sitzt in Zukunft ein elektronisches System, dass deinen Namen, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum,... abspeichert, mit deinen weiteren Tätigkeiten verknüpft und diese Datensätze ggf. mit anderen Unternehmen oder Profilern austauscht. Findigere Marktforscher investieren vielleicht gleich in ein etwas leistungsfähigeres RFID-System und machen all das, ohne dass du den Perso überhaupt vorgezeigt hast. (zugegeben: Dank der Verbreitung von RFID Ettiketten und der beliebten Zahlung mit EC-Karte wäre es für Shopping-Center auch ohne E-Perso kein großes Problem, detaillierte, personalisierte Bewegungsprofile anzulegen)


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2011)

Da ich das sehr ähnlich sehe wie ruyven hab ich mir bevor der neue eingeführt wurde letztes Jahr noch schnell mal nen "neuen alten" Perso besorgt - meiner wäre ohnehin dieses Jahr abgelaufen.
Das löst zwar nicht das Problem aber zumindest habe ich nochmal 10 Jahre länger keinen RFID im Perso... mal sehen was sich dann bis dahin getan hat.


----------



## Zombiez (6. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Internet ist der Unterschied gering, aber im RL...
> Wenn sich das Ding erstmal durchgesetzt hat und Lesegeräte verbreitet sind, dann ist durchaus anzunehmen, dass sie Routinemäßig genutzt werden. D.h. wo heute nur jemand deinen Perso gesehen (und wieder vergessen) hat, sitzt in Zukunft ein elektronisches System, dass deinen Namen, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum,... abspeichert, mit deinen weiteren Tätigkeiten verknüpft und diese Datensätze ggf. mit anderen Unternehmen oder Profilern austauscht. Findigere Marktforscher investieren vielleicht gleich in ein etwas leistungsfähigeres RFID-System und machen all das, ohne dass du den Perso überhaupt vorgezeigt hast. (zugegeben: Dank der Verbreitung von RFID Ettiketten und der beliebten Zahlung mit EC-Karte wäre es für Shopping-Center auch ohne E-Perso kein großes Problem, detaillierte, personalisierte Bewegungsprofile anzulegen)



Ach wenn man die Daten nur so einfach auslesen könnte  , ohne Pin geht doch gar nichts beim ePerso. Einige Leute haben Psychosen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da ich das sehr ähnlich sehe wie ruyven hab ich mir bevor der neue eingeführt wurde letztes Jahr noch schnell mal nen "neuen alten" Perso besorgt - meiner wäre ohnehin dieses Jahr abgelaufen.
> Das löst zwar nicht das Problem aber zumindest habe ich nochmal 10 Jahre länger keinen RFID im Perso... mal sehen was sich dann bis dahin getan hat.



Nuja. So schwache RFIDs lassen sich bei Bedarf auch leicht abschirmen. Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir, einen zu holen (endlich kleineres Portemonaie), aber dann brauchte ich im Dezember dringend nen gültigen und meiner war seit Frühjahr abgelaufen 




Zombiez schrieb:


> Ach wenn man die Daten nur so einfach auslesen könnte  , ohne Pin geht doch gar nichts beim ePerso. Einige Leute haben Psychosen...



Und wenn jemand von dir verlangt, dass du dich mit Perso und Pin ausweist, was genau machst du dann nochmal? Bei Passkontrollen an Grenzen ist es schon heute üblich, dass Ausweise/Pässe gescannt und archiviert werden. In Zukunft kann das jeder mit einem 30€ Gerät. Zumindest bei Ämtern, Polizeikontrollen,... rechne ich fest damit. In Zukunft wandert sowas alles vollautomatisch in (d)eine Akte.
Für die Zuordnung des Persos braucht afaik jedenfalls keine Pin - in kodierter Form machen die Informationen zwar keine Aussage, aber sie lassen eine Wiedererkennung der Karte zu.


----------



## Bierverkoster (6. Februar 2011)

ich finde nicht gut, dass auf dem chip sämtliche daten von einem gespeichert werden und man selbst weis nicht zu 100% welche daten nun auf dem chip drauf sind bzw. gerade durch das kartenlesegerät laufen..... im gegensatz auf dem "analogen" perso steht auch nur das drauf was man lesen kann....

desweiteren würde ich es besser finden wenn der neue elektronische perso keine pflicht wäre, d.h. wer unbedingt meint er braucht den elektronischen perso für irgendwelche diversen geschäfte dann soll er ihn erhalten, jedoch otto normalverbraucher kann auch weiterhin mit dem alten perso durch die landschaft laufen....



Zombiez schrieb:


> Ach wenn man die Daten nur so einfach auslesen könnte  , ohne Pin geht doch gar nichts beim ePerso. Einige Leute haben Psychosen...



.... und es hatte auch niemand die Absicht eine Mauer zu errichten


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn jemand von dir verlangt, dass du dich mit Perso und Pin ausweist, was genau machst du dann nochmal? Bei Passkontrollen an Grenzen ist es schon heute üblich, dass Ausweise/Pässe gescannt und archiviert werden.



Versuch mal mit einem veralteten Reisepass in die USA zu kommen, die ziehen dich am Flughafen förmlich aus. 
Als meine Tochter in L.A. geboren und dann auch als US Bürger registriert wurde, hat man ihr Fingerabdrücke abgenommen. Einem Baby. 
Einige Gallier meinen, die Römer spinnen, aber die Amerikaner sind auf dem besten Weg dahin.


----------



## Zsinj (6. Februar 2011)

Bierverkoster schrieb:


> ich finde nicht gut, dass auf dem chip sämtliche daten von einem gespeichert werden und man selbst weis nicht zu 100% welche daten nun auf dem chip drauf sind bzw. gerade durch das kartenlesegerät laufen..... im gegensatz auf dem "analogen" perso steht auch nur das drauf was man lesen kann....


Es wird wesentlich weniger gespeichert als du denkst. 
nPA
Zudem muss jeder der eines dieser Datenfelder auslesen will nachweisen warum er das tun will. Das gilt für jedes einzelne Feld. Wer nur das Alter wissen will, bekommt auch nur das Alter. Wer nur Daten sammeln will, bekommt nichts vom nPA, selbst wenn du das wollen tätest.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja. So schwache RFIDs lassen sich bei Bedarf auch leicht abschirmen.


Ja, allerdings frage ich mich immer noch wer auf die Idee gekommen ist RFID zu nutzen 
Da man den nPA sowieso heraus kramen muss, wäre der Mehraufwand ihn rein zuschieben nicht größer als ihn aufzulegen.


----------



## TSchaK (6. Februar 2011)

Bierverkoster schrieb:


> desweiteren würde ich es besser finden wenn der neue elektronische perso keine pflicht wäre, d.h. wer unbedingt meint er braucht den elektronischen perso für irgendwelche diversen geschäfte dann soll er ihn erhalten, jedoch otto normalverbraucher kann auch weiterhin mit dem alten perso durch die landschaft laufen....


so sehe ich das auch...
es gibt bestimmt Leute für die das eine echte Erleichterung ist. 
Ich kann aber nix damit anfangen und werde trotzdem dazu gezwungen einen zu haben...

Soll lieber mal festgelegt werden das ein Handy Pflicht wird weil ich das im Moment echt schrecklich finde mit Leuten arbeiten zu müssen die weder das, noch ein Festnetzanschluss haben. Wenn man da "mal schnell" eine Frage hat oder etwas klären will ist Möglichkeit a) EMail die 3Tage später gelesen wird oder b) hoffen das man denjenigen nächsten Tag erwischt


----------



## locoHC (6. Februar 2011)

Bierverkoster schrieb:


> .... und es hatte auch niemand die Absicht eine Mauer zu errichten


Und die Asse ist sicher 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einige Gallier meinen, die Römer spinnen, aber die Amerikaner sind auf dem besten Weg dahin.


Als ich überlegt habe, über New York nach Kanada zu fliegen, hab ich mir das ganz schnell abgeschminkt, da ich eine Einreisegenehmigung gebraucht hätte. Lachhaft!

btt: Sehe es genau so wie ruyven. Wenn der Bogen weiter gespannt wird, könnte man Empfänger auch im Park aufstellen und dann weiß man genau, wer das Bußgeld wegen Hundekacke bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

locoHC schrieb:


> Als ich überlegt habe, über New York nach Kanada zu fliegen, hab ich mir das ganz schnell abgeschminkt, da ich eine Einreisegenehmigung gebraucht hätte. Lachhaft!



Früher galten die Flughäfen als internationale Zone und du konntes problemlos eine Zwischenlandung machen, Seit 9-11 ist das aber anders, selbst wenn du nur eine Zwischenlandung machst, z.B. von Mexiko nach Europa und der Jet auf US Territorium landen muss (wieso auch immer), dann kommen Grenzleute an Board und checken alle Flugreisende, echt ein Armutszeugnis.

Ob der neue Ausweis da Abhilfe schafft, bezweifel ich, denn ich hab einen neuen Reisepass, inklusive Fingerprint und alles mögliche. Trotzdem musste ich damals meine Fingerabdrücke extra abgeben, als ich einreisen wollte.


----------



## Eckism (6. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das Format von dem neuen Ausweis klasse, der alte ist so groß und passt nirgendwo so richtig.
Mit Chip is halt blöd, brauch ich auch nicht, was wäre also, wenn man einfach die Daten auf dem Chip unbrauchbar macht?
Das wichtigste steht doch sowieso auf dem Ausweis drauf, wozu nen Datenchip?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Du kannst den Personalausweis in die Mikrowelle legen und den Chip darauf unbrauchbar machen, aber dann musst du dir einen neuen kaufen, denn er ist ja dann beschädigt.


----------



## Dontinarus (6. Februar 2011)

Der elektr. Person. ist ein hoheitliches Dokument, er gehört also - soweit ich weiß - nicht dir, sondern dem Staat. Eine Beschädigung ist damit Beschädigung des Eigentums des Staates, irgendwie so.
Natürlich kann es passieren, dass da mal etwas kaputt geht, nichts ist perfekt und hält ewig. Eine Mikrowolle soll meines Wissens allerdings für unschöne Brandlöcher sorgen (Leistung zu stark), was auf eine mutwillige Zerstörung hinweist. Also lasst dies sein. 

Zum Unterschied ele.Perso. <-> Facebook und Co.:
Der Unterschied zwischen den sozialen Netzwerken und den hoheitlichen Dokumenten ist, dass ich letztere zwangsweise benötige. Um genauer zu sein, entweder einen Pass oder einen Personalausweis, beide bekomme ich nur noch mit RFID und unter Abgabe biometrischer Daten - auch wenn es im Minimalfall "nur" das Gesicht ist. Ich weiß, jetzt werden irgendwelche einwenden "der Führerschein geht auch", aber das stimmt nicht. Er wird wohl scheinbar öfters mal akzeptiert, aber nicht immer und rein rechtlich dürfte er wohl auch nicht immer akzeptiert werden. Leider habe ich das Musterbeispiel für einen solchen Fall vergessen.



TSchaK schrieb:


> Soll lieber mal festgelegt werden das ein Handy Pflicht wird weil ich das im Moment echt schrecklich finde mit Leuten arbeiten zu müssen die weder das, noch ein Festnetzanschluss haben. Wenn man da "mal schnell" eine Frage hat oder etwas klären will ist Möglichkeit a) EMail die 3Tage später gelesen wird oder b) hoffen das man denjenigen nächsten Tag erwischt


Hier bin ich entschieden dagegen. Ich habe weder Handy noch Festnetz., ich brauche es einfach nicht. Falls etwas ist, dann gibt es aber Mittel und Wege mich zu erreichen, wenn ich gestört werden kann. Möchte ich nicht gestört werden, so ist dies u.U. auch möglich. Ein Handy würde also nichts ändern, zumal ich es sowieso die ganze Zeit aus hätte, ich will ja weder gestört noch "getrackt" werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn du weder Handy noch Festnetz hast, wie dann einen Internetanschluss haben?


----------



## HansImfritz (7. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du weder Handy noch Festnetz hast, wie dann einen Internetanschluss haben?



ein internetanschluss setzt schon länger nicht mehr zwingend festnetz voraus, handy auch nicht, desweiteren soll es internet-cafes geben bzw. hat fast jede starbucks-kopie wlan... usw. usf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Februar 2011)

naja, einen Telefonanschluss habe ich schon noch aber ebenfalls seit ich glaube 7 oder 8 Jahren kein Handy mehr - mich nerven diese Dinger im Allgemeinen nur... und entgegen auch meiner eigenen damaligen Meinung, dass man immer mal irgendwo eins braucht: Ich war bisher nie in einer Situation in der ein Handy meine Lage entscheidend verbessert hätte - vielleicht wars nur Glück aber ich finde die Dinger werden völlig überbewertet.
Ich hab nebenbei auch kein Radio und kein TV (was immer ein tolles Gesicht des GEZ Beamten zur Folge hat den ich freundlich in die Wohnung bitte damit er sich selbst davon überzeugen kann, dass ein 25 jähriger Mitteleuropäer sowas nicht hat ). Die Massenmedien halte ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen für "Gehirnamputierend" wenn mans mal so nennen kann, alle wichtigen Informationen sind im Netz ja ohnehin leicht greifbar - und für Filme und sowas tuts mein PC auch allemal.

Aber genug davon - ich werde wie gesagt auch weiterhin so lange einen alten Perso benutzen wies mir möglich ist und entspannt zusehen wie sich der neue entwickelt...

EDIT: Jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke... 7 Jahre ohne Handy würde bei groben 20€/Monat Gebühr heißen dass ich rund 1700€ gespart habe bisher... da hätt ich mir ja 3 GTX580 reinhaun können (und den Rest fürn neues Netzteil ausgeben )


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Februar 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> was immer ein tolles Gesicht des GEZ Beamten zur Folge hat den ich freundlich in die Wohnung bitte damit er sich selbst davon überzeugen kann



Was ja bald keine Rolle mehr spielt, da dann GEZ pro Haushalt bezahlt werden muss, unabhängig ob ein Gerät genutzt wird oder nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Februar 2011)

Ja, leider.
Sie warn aber auch schon lange nich mehr da^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Februar 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, leider.
> Sie warn aber auch schon lange nich mehr da^^



Weil sie ja nicht mehr kommen müssen, bald zahlt jeder, ob er hat oder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2011)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Es wird wesentlich weniger gespeichert als du denkst.
> nPA
> Zudem muss jeder der eines dieser Datenfelder auslesen will nachweisen warum er das tun will. Das gilt für jedes einzelne Feld. Wer nur das Alter wissen will, bekommt auch nur das Alter.



StudiVZ (oder wars Facebook?) plant bereits (und hat eine Lizenz), das User Name, Adresse,... bequem einlesen lassen können, damit sie nicht mehr tippen müssen.
So wirklich schwer scheint der Nachweis eines Bedarfs also nicht zu sein.



> Ja, allerdings frage ich mich immer noch wer auf die Idee gekommen ist RFID zu nutzen



Rfid ist neu, cool und international für den ePass vereinbart (k.A., wer da auf die Schnappsidee kam), den der nPA in gleicher Weise ersetzen können soll, wie der alte PA einen alten Reisepass. Technisch sollte es aber kein Problem sein, z.B. die Antennenkontakte über einen kleinen Schiebeschalter am Kartenrand zu führen, so dass man den Chip manuell ausschalten kann.
Aber wer will das schon...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob der neue Ausweis da Abhilfe schafft, bezweifel ich, denn ich hab einen neuen Reisepass, inklusive Fingerprint und alles mögliche. Trotzdem musste ich damals meine Fingerabdrücke extra abgeben, als ich einreisen wollte.



Fingerabdrücke im ePass machen auch nur eingeschränkt Sinn, wenn man nicht überprüft, ob der ePass-Vorleger die gleichen Abdrücke an seinen Fingern hat


----------



## Wenzman (7. Februar 2011)

Das Teil auf dem Ausweis macht mir Angstt


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

Apropos GEZ: 

Stellt sich eurer örtlicher GEZ Kobold auch immer als "Agent" für eine deutsche "Sicherheitsbehörde" vor? 

Als ich noch studiert habe, war da öfters so ein GEZ Clown da, der sich genauso vorgestellt hat und dabei immer seinen Ausweis rumgeschwenkt hat, als wäre er vom FBI. 

Kam dann eine ganze Weile nichtmehr, nachdem ich ihn schriftlich darauf hingewiesen habe, dass das Amtsanmaßung ist, und damit strafbar.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich misstraue dem elektronischer Personalausweis stark wegen seiner Potenziellen Missbrauchsanfälligkeit.
Das ganze System ist an sich sicher eine Lobenswerte Sache mit Potenzial in der Zukunft wenn das ganze ausgereift ist, aber heutzutage noch zu unausgereift.
Wenn ich mir nur vorstelle das ein Mensch irgendwo zb in Südamerika einfach mal diese Daten stiehlt und damit Unfug anstellt ist es dann fast unmöglich zu beweisen das man überhaupt nichts mit dem Illegalen Aktivitäten zu tun hat was derjenige getan hat.
Wenn jeder so ein Auslesegerät beziehen kann wie bei den Kreditkartenlesegeräten wird Tür und Tor für Kriminelle geöffnet.
Mein Fazit : Danke, aber NEIN Danke !


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

Dazu muss doch noch nicht einmal Jemand in Latein Amerika an deine Daten gelangen. 
Die größte Missbrauchsgefahr besteht doch schon, wenn die Bürokraten in Brüssel und Berlin an deine Daten gelangen.


----------



## butter_milch (7. Februar 2011)

Zwei Fragen:

1. Ist der Ausweis auch ohne die elektronische Komonente gültig?
und
2. Kann man die elektronische Komponente (aus Prinzip) deaktivieren/zerstören?

Nur mal so in den Raum geschmissen. Wie Plastik nach einer Behandlung mit Mikrowellen aussieht, weiß man ja. Das kann die Lösung nicht sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Februar 2011)

1. Ja, es gibt ihn afaik auch ohne Chip.

2. Ja! Gibt sogar Anleitungen im Netz wie das geht.


----------



## Zsinj (7. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> StudiVZ (oder wars Facebook?) plant bereits (und hat eine Lizenz), das User Name, Adresse,... bequem einlesen lassen können, damit sie nicht mehr tippen müssen.
> So wirklich schwer scheint der Nachweis eines Bedarfs also nicht zu sein.


Hast du da eine Quelle zu? 
Würde mich nämlich wundern wenn die das bekommen.


----------



## Torsley (7. Februar 2011)

was erwarten sie denn? in zeiten von paypal wo man nur noch 3 klicks macht ist es doch eher anstrengend seine geldbörse aus der jacke zu holen. dann steht aufm schreibtisch zusätzlich noch ein gerät rum es kostet also zeit und platz. das wissen sicher auch die firmen sie sich ne lizenz holen müssten.


----------



## byte1981 (7. Februar 2011)

Hab zum Glück noch ein paar Jährchen bis mein alter Perso abläuft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Apropos GEZ:
> 
> Stellt sich eurer örtlicher GEZ Kobold auch immer als "Agent" für eine deutsche "Sicherheitsbehörde" vor?



Nö, er zeigt zwar nen Ausweis (sonst würd ich ihn auch nich reinlassen) aber ansonsten isser recht "normal", nur glaut er mir wie gesagt immer erst wenners selber sieht dass ich kein TV und kein Radio hab


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> 1. Ja, es gibt ihn afaik auch ohne Chip.



Das wäre mir komplett neu. Und zumindest beim ePass ist der Chip afaik auch ein Sicherheitsmerkmal, ein Pass mit zerstörtem Chip wäre genauso gültig, wie ein Pass mit rausgeschnittenem Foto. (auch wenn der defekte Chip nicht auf den ersten Blick zu entdecken ist)




Zsinj schrieb:


> Hast du da eine Quelle zu?
> Würde mich nämlich wundern wenn die das bekommen.



Selbstversuch: Der neue Personalausweis ist teuer und nutzlos - Nachrichten Geld - WELT ONLINE (8ter Absatz, neben dem "Video"Einschub)

Und ich sehe auch keine Möglichkeit, wie der Staat einer kommerziellen, legal agierenden Firma wie StudiVZ eine Lizenz vorenthalten könnte, wenn sie anderen, kommerziellen, legal agierenden Firmen wie der Schufa eine geben. Weder Ruf noch Geschäftskonzept dürften juristisch standhafte Verweigerungskriterien sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ein Pass mit zerstörtem Chip wäre genauso gültig, wie ein Pass mit rausgeschnittenem Foto. (auch wenn der defekte Chip nicht auf den ersten Blick zu entdecken ist)



Stimmt das wars … *Gültigkeit* auch mit zerstörtem (*ohne* lesbaren) Chip, da hab ich wohl was durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Februar 2011)

Ich mach das ganz einfach:

1. Onlinefunktionen deaktivieren lassen
2. Chip zerstören 

Vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach mal zur Sicherheit noch ein Basislesegerät holen, damit ich auch ganz sicher bin, dass der Chip tot ist...

Und ja, nennt mich paranoid


----------



## Rollimaster (12. Februar 2011)

Die Amy's übertreiben es halt mal wieder masslos wie immer


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mitbekommen, dass das Angebot für den EPerso Schritt für Schritt ausgebaut wird. Heißt im Klartext: Je mehr Leute den haben, desto mehr Anwendung wird er finden.

Habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir das Teil zulegen soll. Das ist bei mir aber Unsinn, da mein Person noch bis 2014 gilt. Und nur, um kostenlos auf die Cebit zu kommen, ist der auch Unsinn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Da Reisepass und Personalausweis eh ein Haltbarkeitsdatum haben, muss man sich irgendwann eh so einen holen und wieso jetzt Geld ausgeben?
Mein Reisepass ist aktuell, mein Personalausweis nicht, der hält noch zwei Jahre.


----------

